# Anyone heading to the Dayton, Artistry in Wood this weekend?



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Just wondering what you guys think of this show?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been to one, and while it is mostly woodcarving (something I don't do) there is a fair amount of other stuff: some turning (especially pens) and some flatwork. You might even run into Scott Phillips (turn and walk away) there. I didn't realize it was this weekend, I'll have to try and work it in, depending on the weather. Overall I think it's worth a visit, especially if it's your first time.


----------

